# Forum Bullying????? Someone explain!!



## Brian Anderson

I have lately seen posts where people mention being "bullied" on the forum either by Jeff or someone else. Would someone please explain to me how a person can be bullied by someone via a forum?? Either I am out of touch completely (which could be the case). Or I am missing something here.

Somebody show me sumpin!!!


----------



## Erin Suggett

*Definition:*

Cyber-bullying has been defined as "when the Internet, cell phones or other devices are used to send or post text or images intended to hurt or embarrass another person".[2] Other researchers use similar language to describe the phenomenon.[3][4]
Cyber-bullying can be as simple as continuing to send e-mail to someone who has said they want no further contact with the sender, but it may also include threats, sexual remarks, pejorative labels (i.e., hate speech), ganging up on victims by making them the subject of ridicule in forums, and posting false statements as fact aimed at humiliation.
Cyber-bullies may disclose victims' personal data (e.g. real name, address, or workplace/schools) at websites or forums or may pose as the identity of a victim for the purpose of publishing material in their name that defames or ridicules them. Some cyber-bullies may also send threatening and harassing emails and instant messages to the victims, while other post rumors or gossip and instigate others to dislike and gang up on the target.
Kids report being mean to each other online beginning as young as 2nd grade. According to research, boys initiate mean online activity earlier than girls do. However, by middle school, girls are more likely to engage in cyber-bullying than boys do.[5] Whether the bully is male or female, their purpose is to intentionally embarrass others, harass, intimidate, or make threats online to one another. This bullying occurs via email, text messaging, posts to blogs, and Web sites.
Though the use of sexual remarks and threats are sometimes present in cyber-bullying, it is not the same as sexual harassment and does not necessarily involve sexual predators.

*Source: Wikepedia*


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

You know bullying is probably more extreme than the rudeness on this board but the board rules are pretty clear. You also know that not one thing said on an internet forum is private - with police and SAR folks on the forum who may wind up in court in their given fields you would think some consideration would be given to that end.

I will add though that during this last round of nasties, my email was hacked for the first time in the 14 or so years I have had the account. Hmm. I had the same password there as I did here. No more.

This is also the only forum where my virus detector has identified viruses from time to time. So I think there are some nasty folks here.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Nancy Jocoy said:


> You know bullying is probably more extreme than the rudeness on this board but the board rules are pretty clear. You also know that not one thing said on an internet forum is private - with police and SAR folks on the forum who may wind up in court in their given fields you would think some consideration would be given to that end.
> 
> I will add though that during this last round of nasties, my email was hacked for the first time in the 14 or so years I have had the account. Hmm. I had the same password there as I did here. No more.
> 
> This is also the only forum where my virus detector has identified viruses from time to time. So I think there are some nasty folks here.


So then your definition of bullying is a computer virus? Ummm I am very computer literate and not concerned in the least by a computer virus. Hell thats anywhere you go on the internet. This forum is the least of which I would worry about in that regard. I didnt read the rules because I dont intend on being rude or bullying anyone. That still isn't an answer to the question but thanks 8)


----------



## maggie fraser

Do you drink ?? You sound more assertive than usual .


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Brian I can't explain it, BUT, when you have rules and regulations...when followed, you can't argue any of it!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Brian Anderson said:


> So then your definition of bullying is a computer virus? Ummm I am very computer literate and not concerned in the least by a computer virus. Hell thats anywhere you go on the internet. This forum is the least of which I would worry about in that regard. I didnt read the rules because I dont intend on being rude or bullying anyone. That still isn't an answer to the question but thanks 8)


Brian. I said that what happens on this board is something less than bullying.

Maybe you need to go chill out. Just follow the rules - how hard is can that be?


----------



## Anna Kasho

Look at the younger generation whose main form of social contact is online - Internet forums, multiplayer games, facebook, twitter... That is where all their peers are, and peer pressure comes from. No wonder they are so sensitive to being bullied in that manner. 

.


----------



## maggie fraser

Howard Gaines III said:


> Brian I can't explain it, BUT, when you have rules and regulations...when followed, you can't argue any of it!


That's why you can't explain it Howard.....you never ever question it. Must be great and safe to be one of life's followers cocooned by rules and regs, it is an illusion you know...this safety. :wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf

maggie fraser said:


> That's why you can't explain it Howard.....you never ever question it. Must be great and safe to be one of life's followers cocooned by rules and regs, it is an illusion you know...this safety. :wink:


 Yes, there's nothing to be afraid of. We're from the government and we will protect you.


----------



## maggie fraser

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes, there's nothing to be afraid of. We're from the government and we will protect you.


What we say over here is....we're from the government, we're here to help you .


----------



## Howard Knauf

Yea, that's it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Ahh, Nancy, following rules is exceedingly difficult at times. When so many take every written word personally rather than a discussion of dogs, there are times, well let's just leave it at that. Then there are those that make it personal. What do you do, whine to the moderators like a little dog or do you cut em off at the knees. This is much like the dog world. The big dogs beat each other up and can laugh tomorrow. The little dogs trying to be big dogs get beat up and can't laugh so the whine. I don't approve of much of Jeff's style and don't recall ever participating in many discussions because of it, but, I don't expect everyone to be like me. I have taken a lot of cheap shots from one member and nothing has ever been said about those cheap shots. When I gave back the same, my posts were removed. That is just the way the cookie crumbles sometimes. Oh, I still get my shots in but, it is with broad strokes that some may miss.....like "98% of the vets make the rest look bad." See, very unassumng and Suttle withpout being name specific. :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

I would think that bullying is when one person follows another person (or persons) around from thread to thread posting non related and often derogatory/nasty replies. There are clearly some obsessive personalities here who get 'stuck' on another person and cant seem to leave them alone no matter what the topic.

I know Jeff got banned from the SAR section because he has a bug up his butt with sar and posted lots of stupid stuff on legitimate threads. It made actual 'conversation' impossible. And even when ignored, he couldnt seem to stop....


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes, there's nothing to be afraid of. We're from the government and we will protect you.


When I hear that I just automatically reach for my wallet.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Don Turnipseed said:


> When I hear that I just automatically reach for my wallet.


 When I hear that I automatically reach for my socks.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Howard Knauf said:


> When I hear that I automatically reach for my socks.


LMAO....yes, that too.


----------



## james mackey

I'm with Brian. I haven't seen a lot of what I would call "bullying." Sounds like liberal crap to me.......


----------



## Chris McDonald

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes, there's nothing to be afraid of. We're from the government and we will protect you.


Ha this is awesome. Didn’t one of our Presidents say these are the last words you ever want to hear? Ill tell you one thing I doubt it was our current President


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

i think the general legal guidelines for bullying / harrassment universally involves specifically the perception of the person recieving it - it aint harrassment/bullying untill the receiver states that it is and informs the person doing it. this has to be the case because different people have different thresholds.

some people in a workplace can get away with saying different stuff to different people and not others. some women can accept and join in with smutty jokes said by men and some can't - some may think the jokes are funny and harmless fun while some will be offended and disgusted to their core and demand action.

fact is its not bullying until the someone (the receiver) says it is to the person doing it and tells them to stop - at least in a legal sense.

as far as rules go - its different if u volutarily sign up for somehting owned by someone else than whoever owns the forum can set whatever rules/standards they want and you either agree or don't participate/be excluded.

we just have folks here with different standards/perceptions and thresholds so there will be clashes. the worst thing is IMO we all supress our individuality and become all exactly the same in how we speak/think/interact - that is my version of hell.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Brian. I said that what happens on this board is something less than bullying.
> 
> Maybe you need to go chill out. Just follow the rules - how hard is can that be?


Nancy to my knowledge I have never even come close to breaking any rules. I am a nice southern gentleman. I am always chilled out :wink: I appreciate your input.


----------



## Brian Anderson

maggie fraser said:


> Do you drink ?? You sound more assertive than usual .


Maggie I gave up drinking pretty much. I have the occasional beer with pizza or whatever. I didnt intend to sound assertive. I am honestly curious as to the hows and why's of it lol. Im


----------



## Brian Anderson

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I would think that bullying is when one person follows another person (or persons) around from thread to thread posting non related and often derogatory/nasty replies. There are clearly some obsessive personalities here who get 'stuck' on another person and cant seem to leave them alone no matter what the topic.
> 
> I know Jeff got banned from the SAR section because he has a bug up his butt with sar and posted lots of stupid stuff on legitimate threads. It made actual 'conversation' impossible. And even when ignored, he couldnt seem to stop....


Jennifer that makes sense to me and I guess because I never had it happen leads to my ignorance about it. Thanks I can see that being extremely aggravating should it happen.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Howard Gaines III said:


> Brian I can't explain it, BUT, when you have rules and regulations...when followed, you can't argue any of it!


Howard Im not arguing rules or regs brother. I was just curious but that post by Jennifer made sense to me. I have a clean record here and will continue to do so. I'm here to learn first and help someone if I can. Have talking about dogs!!


----------



## Brian Anderson

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes, there's nothing to be afraid of. We're from the government and we will protect you.


 oh shiiiiiit!!


----------



## maggie fraser

Watch Gerry closely. If he doesn't play ball and buck up something sensible to his flippant remarks, you might just see yourself some internet bullying :smile:.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

maggie fraser said:


> Watch Gerry closely. If he doesn't play ball and buck up something sensible to his flippant remarks, you might just see yourself some internet bullying :smile:.



Wait .... I thought you and Gerry were an item! :lol:

Is the wedding off now?


----------



## maggie fraser

Connie Sutherland said:


> Wait .... I thought you and Gerry were an item! :lol:
> 
> Is the wedding off now?


It's a beast what you have to do to clarify some matters. :?


----------



## Brian Anderson

maggie fraser said:


> Watch Gerry closely. If he doesn't play ball and buck up something sensible to his flippant remarks, you might just see yourself some internet bullying :smile:.


Gerry has always been nice to me. As have you!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Connie Sutherland said:


> Wait .... I thought you and Gerry were an item! :lol:
> 
> Is the wedding off now?


Now that is funny because I never realized how much alike they were. They should think about teaming up. LMAO


----------



## maggie fraser

Don Turnipseed said:


> Now that is funny because I never realized how much alike they were. They should think about teaming up. LMAO


That wasn't very funny Don, not very funny at all.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

maggie fraser said:


> That wasn't very funny Don, not very funny at all.


Connie started it!


----------



## maggie fraser

He's conveniently disappeared in a puff of smoke hasn't he ? Sap !!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

maggie fraser said:


> He's conveniently disappeared in a puff of smoke hasn't he ? Sap !!


Probably the wedding talk.


----------



## maggie fraser

Don Turnipseed said:


> Probably the wedding talk.


What wedding talk would that be ? Last time I mentioned it....he never posted on here for months :-D, maybe I'll just have a wee word again......we may never hear from him again !!


----------



## Doug Zaga

maggie fraser said:


> What wedding talk would that be ? Last time I mentioned it....he never posted on here for months :-D, maybe I'll just have a wee word again......we may never hear from him again !!


Damn...you have a way with men Maggie May!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

maggie fraser said:


> He's conveniently disappeared in a puff of smoke hasn't he ? Sap !!


 
Maggie, you're married...what's your deal ??


----------



## Chris McDonald

I don’t know if what I see on here is bulling? The past few years this forum has proved to be a bit on an experience to me. Before logging on I would have told you I would never join something like this. Not because im to cool or something but it just did not seem like something I would do. I was fairly desperate to find more info on working type dogs and did not really have the time to do the club thing. And did not really like what I saw at the few clubs I visited. I found this forum (im sure like most forums) to be very interesting. Not only because of the content but the method of communication and conversation was new to me. Years ago I spent some time trying to learn/ teach myself how to read other peoples body language, jesters and eye movements. It was fun I liked it and learned a good bit. All that goes out the window here and people’s tone of voice has to be assumed. I think I kept coming back due to my interest in this new form of communication to me as much as my interest in dogs. And then on top of that we have a little cultural issue thing going on. 
Add to that 
Then you have the fact that in many cases there is no definite answers when working with dogs, there are too many variables. I think because of this it is an industry that attracts more “know it alls” than many other industries or hobbies. It’s a “loose industry”.
You also have to consider that people kind of feel like they know someone else but they never meet them so how well do they really know them? 
I mean look how Gerry and Maggie are creepy weird!
I think many things said here are meant to mean a lot less harm than some of the receivers take it to mean. They just cant see the person saying it with a smile like they are talking to a friend.
Throw in a few hyper sensitive people that sometimes ask some stupid questions and you got this forum.


----------



## maggie fraser

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Maggie, you're married...what's your deal ??


You're backing out aren't you ?? That is minor detail in the grand scheme of things, you are married too aren't you ?? What about you bumping off your wife like you told me you would do ? My hubby I only have to leave, he's all primed already !!


----------



## Doug Zaga

maggie fraser said:


> You're backing out aren't you ?? That is minor detail in the grand scheme of things, you are married too aren't you ?? What about you bumping off your wife like you told me you would do ? My hubby I only have to leave, he's all primed already !!


Gerry don't fall for it...she is known as the black widow of scotland...


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> Connie started it!


  


O


----------



## Brian Anderson

Chris McDonald said:


> I don’t know if what I see on here is bulling? The past few years this forum has proved to be a bit on an experience to me. Before logging on I would have told you I would never join something like this. Not because im to cool or something but it just did not seem like something I would do. I was fairly desperate to find more info on working type dogs and did not really have the time to do the club thing. And did not really like what I saw at the few clubs I visited. I found this forum (im sure like most forums) to be very interesting. Not only because of the content but the method of communication and conversation was new to me. Years ago I spent some time trying to learn/ teach myself how to read other peoples body language, jesters and eye movements. It was fun I liked it and learned a good bit. All that goes out the window here and people’s tone of voice has to be assumed. I think I kept coming back due to my interest in this new form of communication to me as much as my interest in dogs. And then on top of that we have a little cultural issue thing going on.
> Add to that
> Then you have the fact that in many cases there is no definite answers when working with dogs, there are too many variables. I think because of this it is an industry that attracts more “know it alls” than many other industries or hobbies. It’s a “loose industry”.
> You also have to consider that people kind of feel like they know someone else but they never meet them so how well do they really know them?
> I mean look how Gerry and Maggie are creepy weird!
> I think many things said here are meant to mean a lot less harm than some of the receivers take it to mean. They just cant see the person saying it with a smile like they are talking to a friend.
> Throw in a few hyper sensitive people that sometimes ask some stupid questions and you got this forum.


Chris that sounds very reasonable and makes sense. Actually I kinda see it the same way.


----------



## maggie fraser

Gerry the sap tried to shut me down with tales of an earler demise than planned of his wife. so as to evade the question. It ain't working !


----------



## Chris McDonald

Brian Anderson said:


> Chris that sounds very reasonable and makes sense. Actually I kinda see it the same way.


The Gerry and Maggie thing?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Let's face it, you can say some things to some people and they will never take it as bullying. You just cannot bully some people because they will never lay down. Say the same thing to other people and they just wilt, largley because they are worried about what other people reading it think. Jees, I have been called a puppy mill, deuchebag(sp?) and just about everything else and it never crossed my mind that the other person was bullying me....pissing me off, yes, but bullying was never a consideration. This is where following rules for some is tough. If someone wants to make a discussion personal, hell, I will break every rule and start slinging it back. But, "I was bullied?" It will never happen.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Chris McDonald said:


> The Gerry and Maggie thing?


Like I said Chris they both been nice to me. What they got goin is their business I reckon lol.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Don Turnipseed said:


> Let's face it, you can say some things to some people and they will never take it as bullying. You just cannot bully some people because they will never lay down. Say the same thing to other people and they just wilt, largley because they are worried about what other people reading it think. Jees, I have been called a puppy mill, deuchebag(sp?) and just about everything else and it never crossed my mind that the other person was bullying me....pissing me off, yes, but bullying was never a consideration. This is where following rules for some is tough. If someone wants to make a discussion personal, hell, I will break every rule and start slinging it back. But, "I was bullied?" It will never happen.


 
Your not a puppy mill?


----------



## susan tuck

You know what I can't stand? I can't stand people who want to make every disagreement a goddamm duel to the death. They completely don't get the concept of "agree to disagree" and in fact, if you try to say that to them they come back with more stupid arguments becasue they are all consumed with "winning". I don't know what they're afraid of, I guess it has to do with ego or a warped need to constantly compete, either way it gets too damn tiresome to deal with. I'm pretty sure I'm not alone in feeling this way and it's a good reason why a lot of people would just rather stay silent than say anything at all. They know they can wear people down, so I guess I see this as another form of bullying.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Now Susan, how do you really feel? Don't be bashful.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Susan - I think you got it. And Don, I don't wilt and go running to mods, but don't want to play these stupid fighting games and, honestly, they wear me out. Fortunately most of them are in the biting dog section which I rarely read. 

Now when you come over and tell me I need to run a pack of dogs on a lost kid in my neck of the woods with a lot of roads, pits on chains, and cars - well - I know you don't know what you are talking about. Next time I need to find a missing pig I will pick up the phone and give ya a call. 

Best I can figure is folks who have to take a jab at someone to make themselves feel all puffed up probably have a lot of hurt inside. Kind of like a fear biter.

Ever notice how the confident dogs just control things by their presence and are not always picking fights? Maybe us females get to be bitchy as our God-given right  .


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Nancy, did I say run a pack of dogs? I am not certain but I think I said hunt behind dogs....one, two, whatever, I hunt with one dog much of the time. Aside from that it wasn't do search and rescue with the dogs, it was hunt behind them to understand what they are really capable of. Are you trying to bully me by purposely changing what I said??


----------



## Howard Knauf

Nancy Jocoy said:


> but don't want to play these stupid fighting games and, honestly, they wear me out. Fortunately most of them are in the biting dog section which I rarely read.
> 
> Now when you come over and tell me I need to run a pack of dogs on a lost kid in my neck of the woods with a lot of roads, pits on chains, and cars - well - I know you don't know what you are talking about. Next time I need to find a missing pig I will pick up the phone and give ya a call.


 Not picking on you Nancy but....you get aggravated when Jeff cracks on you in the bite work threads but you turn right around and take a jab at Don when it comes to SAR. Just saying. It's reverse snobbery from where I sit.


----------



## susan tuck

Don Turnipseed said:


> Now Susan, how do you really feel? Don't be bashful.


shhh you sexy beast.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

susan tuck said:


> shhh you sexy beast.


You other ladies, step up here and learn something from Susan. Susan has just demonstrated how to turn the worst offender or the baddest dog into putty. It is just that goddamned easy. Used to be called feminine charm. Learn how to use it. I may be MUCH more agreeable for the next day or so. Just bear with me till then.
:wink: Now Susan....you were saying......


----------



## Chris McDonald

I got 10 bucks that if Don wanted to, he and his dogs will be able to find a missing person in the brush better than 95% of the SAR people on here…. I don’t know him but I dont think he is to young so make that 75% of the SAR people on here. I don’t mean right out of the box but id give him three months to train.


----------



## susan tuck

Hey Chris you know all those things they say Chuck Norris can do? Doesn't cheat death, wins fair and square; counted to infinity twice, superman wears a pair of Chuck Norris pajamas. Well the truth of the matter is those are all things Don Turnipseed can do, but Chuck Norris was such a whiney little beggar, Don let him take the credit.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

:grin: :grin: :grin: Putty!


----------



## Chris McDonald

My point was all Don has to do is get his dogs to hunt a different scent “people”. As long as the dogs are willing to seek the scent of man they should do good. And as long as the dogs understand they are not to kill the find things would go OK. 
What kind of underwear does Don where?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Hunters make some of the best SAR folks. Honestly. Big difference is the stakes are a bit higher when it is a human life out there. You can sleep at night knowing you missed a deer or a pig - not so a human being. I think just about every SAR person on this forum takes it very seriously.

You want to get in Don's underwear now? Strange. Somehoe I figure they are long johns with whiskey stains down the front, but what do I know.


----------



## Ron Gnodde

Howard Knauf said:


> Yes, there's nothing to be afraid of. We're from the government and we will protect you.


 Now that's a statement.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Hunters make some of the best SAR folks. Honestly. Big difference is the stakes are a bit higher when it is a human life out there. You can sleep at night knowing you missed a deer or a pig - not so a human being. I think just about every SAR person on this forum takes it very seriously.
> 
> You want to get in Don's underwear now? Strange. Somehoe I figure they are long johns with whiskey stains down the front, but what do I know.


Underwear??? Who wears underwear? And Nancy, those are not whiskey stains. The stains are from spitting tobacco juice. 

did check on wilderness SAR several years back and talked to a few folks. What kept me from getting further into it was the way the dogs are worked. I figured if there was a possible life at stake from cold nights, all the sectioning off search areas isn't in the victims best interst in many cases where there is a definite starting point. I can see it maybe were the search is random but I had the feeling much of it simply complicated the real objective of an actual search. There was way to much fretting about how to teach a dog to track in different wilderness cover. The cover and such makes no difference to a tracking dog. Doesn't even matter if the track leed to a stream, a dog that has been aloowed to learn to track on his own will cross the stream and work the other side till he picks up the track again. Here is how complex a situation a tracking dog can figure out and one reason I said you should all be required to hunt behind dogs. You have thirty hogs foraging in an area the size of a football field . A good tracking dog will start at one point and start circling the area. The circles keep getting bigger untill he reaches the outside perimeter of the foraging area. We call it casting out. When they determine the outer perimeter, they will then locate where they came in and where they left because hogs generaly line out after the finish foraging. The dog will pick up the track where they left and the race is on. You cannot train dogs to have this understanding. They learn it through experience. That is why hunters always bring up young dogs while the older, experienced dogs are there to speed up the younger dogs learning curve. I simply think it is a waste of time teaching a dog to track. Let them learn on their own if they have the desire to follow a scent. Those dogs will out track any dog you have taught to track, but, they may not do it the way you "think" it should be done.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

LOL Don I was going to say "real men don'w wear underwear" . Tobacco stains - eh? My uncle had a hi-c can and he could hit it from 15 feet no problem.

Have to sign out for a trip for work but the last post is intriguing. May copy it over to the SAR section. Some of the folks we learned from are old coonhound hunters. Most our dogs work offlead and hunt naturally. Some constraints in urban areas though. The trailing dogs are primarily used at the start to help estabilish a direction of travel so that other resources can be applied. And now I need to stop and focus on work.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Sure Nancy.


----------



## Harry Keely

Oh come on folks unless somebody can hold a knife or gun to you through the computer screen theres no such thing. Either tell them to go **** themselves or ignore them, dont bother mods your grown folks, instead get thick skin or walk on out of here.](*,):twisted:


----------



## susan tuck

Harry Keely said:


> Oh come on folks unless somebody can hold a knife or gun to you through the computer screen theres no such thing. Either tell them to go **** themselves or ignore them, dont bother mods your grown folks, instead get thick skin or walk on out of here.](*,):twisted:


Oh yeah, because when threads degenerate into those "go **** themselves" back and forths, it's so productive and fun.


----------



## Harry Keely

susan tuck said:


> Oh yeah, because when threads degenerate into those "go **** themselves" back and forths, it's so productive and fun.


Why does **** have to be a bad thing, its the context in which its used in, **** is used in everday conversation in NY and no harm is taken.8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSlbEq0roEM&feature=related


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Chris McDonald said:


> I mean look how Gerry and Maggie are creepy weird!


We don't need no steenking rules, I see someone installed spellcheck on your computer...nice you ***, is that bullying ?


----------



## Thomas Jones

maggie is like the nerd hall monitor from 5th grade. "where is your bio":evil:

gerry is just a smartass and he really hurts my feelings sometimes. E-bullying is real


----------



## Thomas Jones

Nancy Jocoy said:


> LOL Don I was going to say "real men don'w wear underwear" . Tobacco stains - eh? My uncle had a hi-c can and he could hit it from 15 feet no problem.
> 
> Have to sign out for a trip for work but the last post is intriguing. May copy it over to the SAR section. Some of the folks we learned from are old coonhound hunters. Most our dogs work offlead and hunt naturally. Some constraints in urban areas though. The trailing dogs are primarily used at the start to help estabilish a direction of travel so that other resources can be applied. And now I need to stop and focus on work.


 
I don't wear underwear with blue jeans. Don't know why just never have


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Thomas Jones said:


> gerry is just a smartass and he really hurts my feelings sometimes. E-bullying is real


Your mamas teeth are so yellow, when she smiles traffic slows down.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Your mamas teeth are so yellow, when she smiles traffic slows down.


yo mama is so stupid she got locked in a mattress store and slept on the floor


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Thomas Jones said:


> yo mama is so stupid she got locked in a mattress store and slept on the floor


 
Your mother is so stupid...she heard your name was Tom Jones and hit you in the face with some parachute panties.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Your mother is so stupid...she heard your name was Tom Jones and hit you in the face with some parachute panties.


:lol: ok that hurt. deep down.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Thomas Jones said:


> :lol: ok that hurt. deep down.


All in fun and no disrespect meant O


----------



## Aaron Myracle

Brian Anderson said:


> I have lately seen posts where people mention being "bullied" on the forum either by Jeff or someone else. Would someone please explain to me how a person can be bullied by someone via a forum?? Either I am out of touch completely (which could be the case). Or I am missing something here.
> 
> Somebody show me sumpin!!!


Jeff O. deliberately outing me and then referring to me as she/her/etc is a great example.
I'd call it less bullying, and more trolling/flaming/deliberately being a dick for no other purpose than being a dick.

But I suppose some people would call it "bullying".


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I disagree. However, there is also the always-open option to choose (or start) a different board where you either like or can appoint the mods.

I would hope that the desire to post training topics would override the desire to start BS.

My own tired personal opinion is that there has been way more than enough BS lately.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I disagree with you disagreeing, wait can I do that here? 

You do a good job so....,
Is it a moderators choice to determine if somebody got enough answers on the thread?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Example number 1!
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f50/adding-verbal-cues-20645/index16.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> I disagree with you disagreeing, wait can I do that here?
> 
> You do a good job so....,
> Is it a moderators choice to determine if somebody got enough answers on the thread?


That is almost always an issue that you know only part of. 


Can we move on? Please?

eta
Just want to add again that we talk over stuff, on the mod forum. We agree on steps needed, etc. We honestly are a team.


----------



## Brian Anderson

mod delete


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Sorry Connie, I did not see your previous post. Guess I need to stop as karma police are sending me forum warnings!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Wanted to re-state (in general, not particularly to any one poster) the fact that there are "invisible" issues, almost every time, when threads are closed. Someone stirring shlt is PMed and asked not to and then posts a new message in the same vein, or people are blasting us with notifications, and more. 


Just to say that we try hard to operate in concert, and not to operate at all if a thread stays sorta within the bounds of common courtesy/decency.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Gerry Grimwood said:


> We don't need no steenking rules, I see someone installed spellcheck on your computer...nice you ***, is that bullying ?


No it aint but Just cause I aint chasing around some crazy lady from Scotland on a website doesn’t make me a ***


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Yes, you do a good job but I think my post before Brian got deleted somehow. It gave 2 more examples. Oh well. Seems that the ambiance of the forum has changed more toward nicey nice pet stuff to get more members for greater advertising purposes. Good things can't last forever.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Don Turnipseed said:


> When I hear that I just automatically reach for my wallet.





Howard Knauf said:


> When I hear that I automatically reach for my socks.


WRONG!!!!

when you hear that you should be reaching for lube and lots of it since we all know the government doesnt indulge in foreplay...it just sticks it right up your .........




and as for the rulefollowers here...rules are there for one reason and one reason only...to get BENT!


----------



## Geoff Empey

Brian Anderson said:


> mod delete


I never have understood the reason for just locking threads where specific post deletion is just as easy. Out of sight out of mind. :-k The example I want to use is the guarding thread in Ringsports. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f54/guarding-decoy-20708/index2.html there is/was lots of good information there that people can now not expand on because of 2 peoples unrelated to the topics actions. 

The thread locking instead of post deletion to me 'honestly' makes me think about even sharing any of my training experience. Like why bother posting if a possible flamewar between 2 people that have not even contributed positively to the original topic will get the thread that I and others may have added decent information to help the OP, LOCKED. Still readable for all to see but now people need to wade through a pile of online warts to decipher the information. It is very tiring from a contributor's point to see this happen over and over. 

Any ways on a separate humourous note that is somewhat related to the OP. I ran into this youtube video and it made me laugh as it sorta reminds me of some peoples WDF online actions. Don't feed dem darn trolls! LOL! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> ... Seems that the ambiance of the forum has changed more toward nicey nice pet stuff to get more members for greater advertising purposes. Good things can't last forever.



Well, that's your opinion. It's not fact, and "advertising" was so far from being a consideration that I was taken aback to read this, but it's your opinion and you are certainly entitled to it.

I'm pretty sure a working dog board can function without constant personal insults and flame wars based on (for example) choice of sport working venue, interest in diet and health, gender, or plain old personal dislike. And I'm pretty sure that we won't have to buckle to demands to be paid, now that the board has some sponsorship, for posting useful comments.

But hey, if that's wrong, and maybe it is, then http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_can_you_start_a_web_forum


*My personal opinion is that we have lots of great people here who can deal fine with the not-onerous rules, skip the thread they don't like or aren't interested in, and post good topics.

I know that when threads here stay more or less on topic, I learn stuff here every day. You guys have amazing cumulative experience and amazing generosity in sharing it.

*


----------



## Brian Anderson

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes, you do a good job but I think my post before Brian got deleted somehow. It gave 2 more examples. Oh well. Seems that the ambiance of the forum has changed more toward nicey nice pet stuff to get more members for greater advertising purposes. Good things can't last forever.


I'm not sure why my post got deleted. But I do agree with you Tim. My original post was an honest question with no bent to it whatsoever. I was curious and some good examples were given. I responded to the post made by whomever it was that got deleted. Maybe it got deleted by accident I dont know.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Geoff Empey said:


> I never have understood the reason for just locking threads where specific post deletion is just as easy. Out of sight out of mind. :-k The example I want to use is the guarding thread in Ringsports. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f54/guarding-decoy-20708/index2.html there is/was lots of good information there that people can now not expand on because of 2 peoples unrelated to the topics actions.


Yes, the thread was derailed by completely off-topic personal crap.


Here it is, deletions made and thread re-opened:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f54/guarding-decoy-20708/


----------



## Howard Gaines III

maggie fraser said:


> That's why you can't explain it Howard.....you never ever question it. Must be great and safe to be one of life's followers cocooned by rules and regs, it is an illusion you know...this safety. :wink:


 Let me remember that when your home gets broken into and you call 911 or whatever you all do in Scotland. LOL Must be a pretty carefree place, GB, no rules...no crime...grand place!!!:twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Brian Anderson said:


> I'm not sure why my post got deleted.



PM sent.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Brian Anderson said:


> I'm not sure why my post got deleted. But I do agree with you Tim. My original post was an honest question with no bent to it whatsoever. I was curious and some good examples were given. I responded to the post made by whomever it was that got deleted. Maybe it got deleted by accident I dont know.


 Brian let me help you out...Does LA mean anything? LOL
Don't feel bad, I've had the same. Bullying isn't something that works when you want QUALITY answers. If you use this forum in a proper spirit, it is a wealth of knowledge and help. I often see things that when "adjusted," work for my issues...GOOD TIMES ARE AHEAD! \\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy

@Brian sometimes less is more when it comes to moderation, get it? Less is more (moderation) LOL.

@ Geoff. I have noticed it on ring sport threads a lot, not naming names. I also posted 2 more examples that were different than yours but they were deleted in good spirit by the karma police LOL. I just got tickited for reposting a deleted post, which I thought was deleted because it was posted in conflict free. However it was most likely deleted due to unfashionable content. Connie and David are doing fine work, I tip my hat to these fine outstanding peoPle.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> Connie and David are doing fine work ... .



Connie and David and Bob work together.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, the thread was derailed by completely off-topic personal crap.
> 
> 
> Here it is, deletions made and thread re-opened:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f54/guarding-decoy-20708/


Thanks ..


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Connie Sutherland said:


> Connie and David work together.


Agreed, I already said that!


----------



## Geoff Empey

Timothy Stacy said:


> @ Geoff. I have noticed it on ring sport threads a lot, not naming names. I also posted 2 more examples that were different than yours but they were deleted in good spirit by the karma police LOL. I just got tickited for reposting a deleted post, which I thought was deleted because it was posted in conflict free. However it was most likely deleted due to unfashionable content.


It's just a choice that people make, it always seemed to be the same players no matter the sport or working venue. Though I think we can all get caught up in flame wars and pile on for better or worse. We have been all be guilty of it (trolling for entertainment or internet bullying) at one point or another.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Howard Gaines III said:


> Brian let me help you out...Does LA mean anything? LOL
> Don't feel bad, I've had the same. Bullying isn't something that works when you want QUALITY answers. If you use this forum in a proper spirit, it is a wealth of knowledge and help. I often see things that when "adjusted," work for my issues...GOOD TIMES ARE AHEAD! \\/


Thanks Howard... Connie told me... THAT was not what I was thinking. Kinda embarrasing.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> Agreed, I already said that!


If this interminable obsession was ever funny (and it wasn't), it's now just ridiculous. Please stop.


Sending a PM.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Connie, since moderation is a group thing as you said, I am curious......how did you get elected to chair this thread? You volunteer?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> Connie, since moderation is a group thing as you said, I am curious......how did you get elected to chair this thread? You volunteer?


Don, I'm the only one here.

And I meant, as I'm sure you know, that steps like permanent banning are discussed first.




eta
I did not mean that I type one letter, and then Bob the next, and then David .... 



sigh


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> ... You volunteer?



Yup. 

Why? Too many mod replies for your taste? They seemed warranted to me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Connie Sutherland said:


> Don, I'm the only one here.
> 
> And I meant, as I'm sure you know, that steps like banning are group decisions.
> 
> I did not mean that I type one letter, and then Bob the next, and then David ....
> 
> 
> 
> sigh


I always thought whoever banned the most people won a trip to Vegas at the end of the year!\\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yup.
> 
> Why? Too many mod replies for your taste? They seemed warranted to me.


Connie, I have no problem with the moderation ....normally. I have to say, I know when I am walking a fine line and there have been a few times I have said things that I could only sit back and see which way the chips fell....but being banned was not going to stop me from speaking my piece. Yes, I have been banmned on more than a couple of boards and have been on permanent moderation and several others because my handling of dogs pisses people off and starts heated discussions.In those few instances, I would have no one to blame but myself because I was aware of the possibility when I made the post......so is everyone else that crosses the line. I do have to agree with Geoff though on the point he made about deleteing posts rather than a whole thread.....or even locking it . There have been some real good discussions go by the wayside because of the bickering of one or two that really had no business on the thread in the first place. That is unfortuneate.


----------



## maggie fraser

Chris McDonald said:


> No it aint but Just cause I aint chasing around some crazy lady from Scotland on a website doesn’t make me a ***


You just leave off Gerry ya hear and get back to your spellcheck. Gerry ain't here right now to defend himself, he's busy....I'm sure he'll be back soon. So back off ya wee *** !


----------



## maggie fraser

Howard Gaines III said:


> Let me remember that when your home gets broken into and you call 911 or whatever you all do in Scotland. LOL Must be a pretty carefree place, GB, no rules...no crime...grand place!!!:twisted:


 
999 it is Howie, but hey could probably be 911 for all the response you get . As for carefree, that is not a word I would choose, somtimes you have to do some things outside the box to effect a result. Know what I mean ? :wink:

Probably not !!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> There have been some real good discussions go by the wayside because of the bickering of one or two that really had no business on the thread in the first place. That is unfortuneate.




That IS unfortunate. I replied with the fact that I edited and reopened the thread.

If a good thread is closed in a hurry after warnings go un-heeded, then if you PM me, I'll see if I can salvage it with deleting/editing.

This isn't something the mod (any of us) can necessarily do right then, but it is something I'm willing to try to do if PMed, when I have a minute. 

I hope that helps. But I also hope that flame-destroyed threads will become much less of an issue.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

It has been said over and over many times on many threads. Do I really give a hoot what some other "screw" thinks of me or my dogs? Not in the least. I take what might be useful suggestions and blow off what I consider the rest of the nutcases.

There is lots of good and poor info on any forum. It's all fun. I can't think of one instance where I freaked out over what some jack off said to me.

I think my replies to threads started by others or myself reflect that attitude!


----------



## Bob Scott

When a thread goes on page after page and nothing constructive, nothing but bashing, nothing but whining about other people on the forum, the forum itself, the mods, yadda, yadda, OR the flame wars continue page after page none of the mods have a problem shutting it down. 
Anyone that feels one of the mods is being unfair you have the option of an "adult" PM between yourself and that mod, or the other mods and the forum owner.
It's all pretty simple!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Bob Scott said:


> When a thread goes on page after page and nothing constructive, nothing but bashing, nothing but whining about other people on the forum, the forum itself, the mods, yadda, yadda, OR the flame wars continue page after page none of the mods have a problem shutting it down.
> Anyone that feels one of the mods is being unfair you have the option of an "adult" PM between yourself and that mod, or the other mods and the forum owner.
> It's all pretty simple!


Nicely put.


----------



## Sandra King

It's kind of ironic, those moaning about the pussification of the Forum sound like a bunch of teenage girls because they just can't seem to let it go... why don't we all just agree to disagree and move on?


----------



## Brian Anderson

Sandra i think we proved that can be done. We are not going to agree on everything but we probably agree on more than we disagree.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

It's kind of ironic or hypocritical, the ones that hate to be called hurtful names, are the ones that point fingers and name call under their "own terms".


----------



## Jim Nash

Sandra King said:


> It's kind of ironic, those moaning about the pussification of the Forum sound like a bunch of teenage girls because they just can't seem to let it go... why don't we all just agree to disagree and move on?


I agree lots of irony . Who can't let this go again ?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I think if I thought I were being bullied and didn't have the resource to counter attack - I'd just stop visiting the forum.

I value my own mental health more than I do others'


----------



## Sara Waters

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think if I thought I were being bullied and didn't have the resource to counter attack - I'd just stop visiting the forum.
> 
> I value my own mental health more than I do others'


 
For me at my age - late forties it is all just water off a ducks back. I am sitting on the end of a computer screen and I have my own life quite separate from all this. I actually dont give a rats arse if someone didnt like what I was writing, however it might cause me to give some evaluation of what I was writing and get me researching or thinking more about the subject. 

If I thought the attacks were unreasonable I would say so or I might send a PM, and if it couldnt be resolved I would just consider them as having different opinions to me. 

As far as name calling etc it would remind me of high school and really would have no effect on me what so ever. I would just tell them to get over themselves. 

If I really thought it was all going to be counterproductive to my involvement in a forum and a waste of my time, I would as Gillian suggests just move on from the forum.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I think I'm starting to be overcome now with the hurt, pain and irony I'm beginning to feel. Maybe I've been missing a big part of the experience of being a forum member. 

Is this like sex? Do I need to beg for more? Where the hell are the people who wanted to gun me down in the past? I need you now!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ... Is this like sex? Do I need to beg for more? Where the hell are the people who wanted to gun me down in the past? I need you now!


PM me. I have slapping gloves.


:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker

Sara Waters said:


> For me at my age - late forties it is all just water off a ducks back. I am sitting on the end of a computer screen and I have my own life quite separate from all this. I actually dont give a rats arse if someone didnt like what I was writing, however it might cause me to give some evaluation of what I was writing and get me researching or thinking more about the subject.
> 
> If I thought the attacks were unreasonable I would say so or I might send a PM, and if it couldnt be resolved I would just consider them as having different opinions to me.
> 
> As far as name calling etc it would remind me of high school and really would have no effect on me what so ever. I would just tell them to get over themselves.
> 
> If I really thought it was all going to be counterproductive to my involvement in a forum and a waste of my time, I would as Gillian suggests just move on from the forum.


this post sucks


----------



## Joby Becker

Connie Sutherland said:


> PM me. I have slapping gloves.
> 
> 
> :lol:


are they studded gloves?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Joby Becker said:


> are they studded gloves?



We can talk ....


----------



## Sara Waters

Joby Becker said:


> this post sucks


 LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think if I thought I were being bullied and didn't have the resource to counter attack - I'd just stop visiting the forum


Well put Gillian


----------



## Connie Sutherland

And people do.

They often drop a PM or an email on the way out of Dodge to say why, but yep .... they do leave.

2008 in particular was a "very good year" for people leaving because of the flame wars.
_


"I think if I thought I were being bullied and didn't have the resource to counter attack" _... some folks prefer not to have discussions focus on "bullying and counterattacks." :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Jim Nash said:


> I agree lots of irony . Who can't let this go again ?


:grin: :grin:


----------



## Aaron Myracle

Connie Sutherland said:


> PM me. I have slapping gloves.
> 
> 
> :lol:


THE GLOVES!!!!! HOORAY!

I lost my Freak Flag Tshirt...


----------



## Brian Anderson

Sara Waters said:


> For me at my age - late forties it is all just water off a ducks back. I am sitting on the end of a computer screen and I have my own life quite separate from all this. I actually dont give a rats arse if someone didnt like what I was writing, however it might cause me to give some evaluation of what I was writing and get me researching or thinking more about the subject.
> 
> If I thought the attacks were unreasonable I would say so or I might send a PM, and if it couldnt be resolved I would just consider them as having different opinions to me.
> 
> As far as name calling etc it would remind me of high school and really would have no effect on me what so ever. I would just tell them to get over themselves.
> 
> If I really thought it was all going to be counterproductive to my involvement in a forum and a waste of my time, I would as Gillian suggests just move on from the forum.


Damn your in my head LOL... I am just not that eloquent... so thanks :-D


----------



## Thomas Jones

Sara Waters said:


> For me at my age - late forties it is all just water off a ducks back. I am sitting on the end of a computer screen and I have my own life quite separate from all this. I actually dont give a rats arse if someone didnt like what I was writing, however it might cause me to give some evaluation of what I was writing and get me researching or thinking more about the subject.
> 
> If I thought the attacks were unreasonable I would say so or I might send a PM, and if it couldnt be resolved I would just consider them as having different opinions to me.
> 
> As far as name calling etc it would remind me of high school and really would have no effect on me what so ever. I would just tell them to get over themselves.
> 
> If I really thought it was all going to be counterproductive to my involvement in a forum and a waste of my time, I would as Gillian suggests just move on from the forum.


 
EXACTLY my buddy Gerry got banded. I hate that but its just so odd to me that people can actually get offended on here. Jeff told me my mom was a dick one time. I said something back to him but I didn't get up and hit a wall cause I was so frustrated by his comment however if he wouldve said that in front of me it wouldve pissed me off. Perspective some people need it


----------



## Brian Anderson

Connie Sutherland said:


> And people do.
> 
> They often drop a PM or an email on the way out of Dodge to say why, but yep .... they do leave.
> 
> 2008 in particular was a "very good year" for people leaving because of the flame wars.
> _
> 
> 
> "I think if I thought I were being bullied and didn't have the resource to counter attack" _... some folks prefer not to have discussions focus on "bullying and counterattacks." :lol:


Connie could that be considered a form of selection? :lol: (im just picking at you LOL).


----------

